# Weight loss...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

As you guys know, I was getting Dutch to lose some weight. Just thought I'd share what I did so others might benefit.

She was 100 pounds. 
I cut a lot of the fat out of her food, when I fed chicken I took the skin off. I got her to play, and walk as long as she was comfortable. I cut her portions down, and used brown rice as a filler in her food in the mornings(since she was used to eating more, she got proper nutrition, but just less FOOD than she was used to, so I used rice).

I mean, it's all pretty much common sense, and basic, but it helped..
She lost it slowly, but surely. She had more energy.

When we had her put down at the vet's, she weighed 78lbs. 

Sadly she did not get to enjoy it as I had planned this summer. She loved swimming and I just wish she could have again. She was running, well, 'old-lady-running' the neigh before she died. If bloat hadn't taken her, I just wonder how much longer she would have had.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks. 

Our 12 yr old girl has always had a hearty appetite and loves nothing more than to eat a good meal (much like myself!) She would snack all day if I gave into her constant demands for a treat. So I really have to watch her diet and weight.

As you advise, when we take her to the beach, we walk as long as she seems comfortable, but on the other hand, we don't wait until she's lagging before heading back to the truck. And we walk about a mile every morning at home, at her pace. Some days its brisk, some days its slow with lots of "sniff breaks."

Since I home cook half of their meals, I use skinless, boneless chicken breasts and drain the fat and grease off the ground beef. The majority of their treats are home made as well, so no unnecessary fillers, salt, sugar, whatever. 

She's been at or around 57lbs since late fall, which is a good weight for her.


----------

